
Health effects of sit-stand desks at work are still unproven - DanBC
http://www.cochrane.org/news/health-effects-sit-stand-desks-and-interventions-aimed-reduce-sitting-work-are-still-unproven
======
DanBC
The original title is "Health effects of sit-stand desks and interventions
aimed to reduce sitting at work are still unproven" which is 102 chars.

I have no idea what a better title for HN is. The title I've given it isn't
great because this is about interventions to reduce sitting time at work, and
not so much about sit-stand desks.

